# Fairy tail mane and tail



## Soberanaforever (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! 
I recently purchased the Beth Moore fairy tail mane And tail thing. I dont even know if it is an online course or a book that they ship to you! It doesn't give you any information on the website! How do I get the course!? I have a show in 1 month and my horse mane looks terrible so I bought it... Please help!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm afraid you just bought a scam. :-(


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup, you just got scammed.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Scam.

There is actually another thread that mentions it on HF, and a member's pictures and videos were stolen and used on the Beth Moore website.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

yup very exspencive scam! Shes a lier and a cheater!


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry hun. D: It won't make it grow longer, but I find half a a cup of olive oil every other day in their feed really helps make their coat/mane/tail nice and shiny and soft.


----------



## Soberanaforever (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh great  theres no way to get my money back now huh


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

So glad I read this before I bought it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Soberanaforever said:


> Oh great  theres no way to get my money back now huh


If you paid for it by credit card, you have a shot at it through the bank.


----------



## MurrayLover12 (May 8, 2012)

Sorry I wish people weren't so mean!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is this Beth Moore person an actual horse person? Or just a made up person?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's a real Beth Moore, but she does Christian Bible study series, not sell fake 'Fairytale Mane and Tail' DVDs.


----------



## Nightstorm (Jul 14, 2012)

Ouch... Sorry I think that was a scam.


----------



## Horseylover20 (Apr 6, 2015)

I bought the book and I acctually got the info I can email it to you for free.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

The book is online here: www.[B]fairy[/B]tale-horses.com/Own%20a%20*Fairy*tale%20Horse%206.pdf

The magic hair grower is sulfur, the main ingredient in MTG. So get a bottle of MTG and see if it will work for you!


----------

